# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  can mua compo vitme

## trong988

E cần  compo vitme bi 2 thanh truợt,HT 800, vit phi 16 or 20 bước 10.
 sl 3 bộ, HT 400 2 bộ.
Ae nào có pm e nhe. 01628631412

----------

